# Indigo Children and Astral Projection



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyone heard of these? I was told by someone that I fit both of these, just from saying I remember life experiences as a baby and certain life experiences, and have vivid dreams repeadedly of places I have never been to.

http://www.amagicalworld.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=9&Itemid=9
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indigo_children
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astral_projection


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

i am one and i have astral projected before.


----------



## mario11 (Oct 9, 2012)

how do you do astral projection? is it safe?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I have had out of body experience since 11yr old, at one point they were occuring on a daily basis, but gradually stopped at around 16, occuring once in a while since then. I've always been deeply interested in so much spiritual stuff and people have referred to me as a 'starseed' in the past. I also sense other peoples energy which is also supposedly a trait, being empathic


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you have to be diagnosed, I was just told it seems I have them. If this is for real I am sure there will be people out there happy to be my friend if I am supposedly " guide for the future". Any clubs or doctors to go to?

And what do you make of the symptoms matching ADHD, I was diagnosed with that, but it was many, many years ago and I feel the Teacher just said that to try and explain my behavior and how they got annoyed by me, when really it was not looked into further just assumed I had to have it and even testing for it is biased because who listens to little kids anyway? and that was me being teased by others so I did not get along with them and didnt want to be in class, both could be symptoms of ADHD (not social, not wanting to stay seated) but also can fit many other things and I felt it was never considered at all to actually be something else. I was teased so avoided kids, and always went to the restroom to get out of the classroom so they thought I was hyper going to the bathroom all the time but really that was the only way to get away from everyone. I always wanted to be home schooled but was not allowed.

Back on topic, I will post exactly what I told someone else for them to believe I have this, read next post.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

As a child I had numerous dreams of the countryside, and a school located nearby and a huge amusement park, also a College, all were located in the same area in my dream but I aged in my dreams too as if showing various events in a past life as I got older. I had these dreams for years and the details never changed, only areas I visited, so like one time I was outside a school, next dream I saw inside of it but the view outside matched my previous dreams. It's really freaky because I felt like I knew the place in my dream, and when I woke up I knew I never saw a place like this in my lifetime, yet it seemed almost like my life in parts was based on these places as well as my interests. The only thing that was different was in these dreams my personality was different, I wasnt anything like "me", I was a guy, but in my dreams I was confident and popular, opposite of now, but other unrelated dreams usually reflect how I am in real life so why were only these dreams having me different?

On another topic, I could swear I remember being in my moms womb, being born and the doctors after with circumcision, and even being created (not sex, but like by god creating me). My first memory was pitch black and warm, a soft voiced man was talking to me about the future, ideas and thoughts were in my head, but being I could not see I did not know how to picture life, somehow it was almost like telepathic images shown to me. He was giving me choices about who I wanted to be as a person, all I could remember was being asked girl or boy and after almost saying girl debating choices of womanhood id go through and pain popping babies out, last minute I decided to be a boy, and the choice of being built and short or tall and thin, I remember being told about basketball and being tall is good for that hearing men usually are taller than women, and I will be bigger than my parents, so I remember choosing tall and thin. Although I like being tall but not thin, I could not imagine enjoying being a short guy, it just doesnt seem fair to have women taller than you lol so I guess right choice for me. After that I felt weird and next memory was in the womb. My legs were cramped, I always had them crossed and remember always kicking alot and not liking being cramped. It was pretty quiet inside, at first I could not see anything, but after a while a small light would show up (I assume the stretched skin and thinner skin of ym moms belly letting light in). I could hear noises but even at their loudest they did not bother me. I remember the fluid inside, it did not taste good but having my mouth open i couldnt help but swallow it and sometimes my chest hurt after swallowing too much. 
Being born was not pleasant, my head hurt and was squished, I touched the cold table and was shivering, the light was blinding and painful, my body was sore all around, I could not breath and the aspirator in my nostrils and something down my throat made me gag and for a second I could not breathe and panicked. Then I was wrapped up temporarily and then placed under brighter lights on a white tray, therr were doctors all around and a round metal machine with a huge needle pointing down and sometimes it spun like a drill bit. I remember feeling needles and then went numb but I was still having trouble breathing my nose still had fluid and I was coughing and still in pain.
I also predicted my sister being born, because I told my parents a man told me typical families have a brother and sister, I was only 1 1/2 years old, I didnt even know what typical meant at that age but sure enough a few months later I got my sister.

By the way, most of the facts I described perfectly matched what my parents said about my birth. Fetal distress, I was a very big baby so being cramped made sense, my mom said I was a very bad kicker, I was breach and was a c section and removed by foreceps, I perfectly described circumsicion machine and room because my dad saw the room and machines now changed so no way I would have ever seen or known the room I was in but I got most details correct and except being born was never in that hospital again. It's also strange about being tall, because I have a genetic disorder that made me taller than normal for my body frame, so I am supposed to be shorter. I guess I got what I wished for, but at a cost. My parents do remember me mumbling about my sister before she was born but they said I made no sense except asking for a sister. Most details I told them as a child, before I knew where babies came from, so I do believe I remember it. Only thing I cant prove is the man asking me who I want to be.
Indago children, I have ADHD and minor form of Aspergers, so that matches. I've always had trouble with socializing, but when it came to thinking of great ideas of offer advice I've always been good at that sort of thinking, doctors also have a hard time understanding how I think and come up with ideas, almost like an answer nobody found to a question and I think of these more than the common thought solution. I am also one of the only people who truly can say I've never had an imaginary friend. I also pick up on people's behavior and body language easily, I can tell when someone is lying or is thinking negatively of me, that's why I'm very hesitant to trust people so many have lied to me and I catch them in lies they had no idea I would find out about.

Astral projection is also interesting. I have vivid dreams frequently, people have said they are jealous because I remember details from dreams, I call good dreams almost like a vacation, because I remember them so well that when I wake up I feel like I actually was on vacation and my body feels relaxed. Most people can't remember dreams from last night, I remember from childhood and wanted to write a book of all my dreams and nightmares, I think it would make an enjoyable read to others. 
I feel like I have had outer body experiences, one time I remember floating down the stairs, and floating under a chair. That morning my parents woke up and the chair was moved, I had no marks on my body but nobody recalls me walking downstairs because as kid I always put the lights on I was afraid of the dark. 

Frequently I find things moved in my room in the morning, but I've slept over people's houses frequently and nobody has ever seen me sleepwalk which is strange. I also feel partly psychic, if I don't sleep we'll at night, it means something bad will or already did happen the next day. I don't know what will happen, but my feelings never fail me and lack of sleep just makes whatever bad happened even worse. And another example in 3rd grade we had to make up a superhero story based on ourselves. I was normal height and weight at this age. My superhero was tall with extra long arms, and like stated in my first post, I found out recently I have a genetic disorder that made me tall and thin and my arms are longer than normal. Was it intuition, or something else making me think of something that wasn't even known to me yet?


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

astral projection are nothing more than lucid dreams...


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Your dreaming WAKE UP said:


> astral projection are nothing more than lucid dreams...


I disagree, and based on tests that have been done where one recalled knowing what was placed above the bed upon a shelf in a controlled experiment. People have also recalled visiting one another in astral projections, and both recall the conversation they had in their dreams too.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

DubnRun said:


> I disagree, and based on tests that have been done where one recalled knowing what was placed above the bed upon a shelf in a controlled experiment. People have also recalled visiting one another in astral projections, and both recall the conversation they had in their dreams too.


Either they're lying or a very lucky coincidence. I've actually done my own tests and experiments (where my brother places a random object on a shelf and I have to figure out what it is in an out of body experience) I've done this several times and the objects didn't match.. So yeah.. BS.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Your dreaming WAKE UP said:


> Either they're lying or a very lucky coincidence. I've actually done my own tests and experiments (where my brother places a random object on a shelf and I have to figure out what it is in an out of body experience) I've done this several times and the objects didn't match.. So yeah.. BS.


Your not gifted to do so than.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

keithp said:


> Your not gifted to do so than.


:roll


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm all for exploring the unknown but I just don't get this. How is this possible? How could someone possibly change their perspective to being outside of their body? What's the mechanism? We sense with our senses, not our consciousness, right?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Your dreaming WAKE UP said:


> Either they're lying or a very lucky coincidence. I've actually done my own tests and experiments (where my brother places a random object on a shelf and I have to figure out what it is in an out of body experience) I've done this several times and the objects didn't match.. So yeah.. BS.


You need to be in the real time zone and remember the real time zone can still have reality fluctuations.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

mario11 said:


> how do you do astral projection? is it safe?


You need to learn a relaxation technique. Then learn some concentration meditation. Then an exit technique. So you relax and then relax the mind and then you will be in the state that you can induce an astral projection. You can also just wake up after 5 - 6 hours of sleep and then just lye in bed and try to keep your mind awake and let your body fall asleep which will allow you to enter a lucid dream or perhaps have an astral projection. Astral projection tends to attract scary looking things when you are new to it and you cannot walk in an astral projection, you slide along the ground unlike a lucid dream. One way to tell the difference.

Is it safe? Yeah. Just don't go calling after spirits since you can attract them and maybe hang around even after you wake up.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

whattothink said:


> I'm all for exploring the unknown but I just don't get this. How is this possible? How could someone possibly change their perspective to being outside of their body? What's the mechanism? We sense with our senses, not our consciousness, right?


Nobody has really figured this all out yet.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

jimity said:


> Nobody has really figured this all out yet.


Is it possible the experience is created entirely in the person's mind? What is the basis in assuming any of this to be reality?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

whattothink said:


> Is it possible the experience is created entirely in the person's mind? What is the basis in assuming any of this to be reality?


Could be that astral projections are just creations of the mind or the mind actually percieving something else that it cannot perceive while awake. There is really no basis other than belief in astral projection being the perception of some other kind of dimension.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

jimity said:


> You need to learn a relaxation technique. Then learn some concentration meditation. Then an exit technique. So you relax and then relax the mind and then you will be in the state that you can induce an astral projection. You can also just wake up after 5 - 6 hours of sleep and then just lye in bed and try to keep your mind awake and *let your body fall asleep which will allow you to enter a lucid dream or perhaps have an astral projection.* Astral projection tends to attract scary looking things when you are new to it and you cannot walk in an astral projection, you slide along the ground unlike a lucid dream. One way to tell the difference.
> 
> Is it safe? Yeah. Just don't go calling after spirits since you can attract them and maybe hang around even after you wake up.


So how can you really tell whether you're having an astral projection or it's just a dream?


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Your dreaming WAKE UP said:


> astral projection are nothing more than lucid dreams...


Lucid dreams require REM. Astral projections do not.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

jimity said:


> Lucid dreams require REM. Astral projections do not.


Then why is it that astral projections require you to undergo sleep paralysis?

"Sleep paralysis occurs either when falling asleep, or when awakening. When it occurs upon falling asleep, the person remains aware while the body shuts down for REM sleep" - Sleep paralysis - Wikipedia.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

My head's starting to hurt. :|


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

jimity said:


> Could be that astral projections are just creations of the mind *or the mind actually percieving something else that it cannot perceive while awake.*


YES! A DREAM is what it's called. lol


----------



## mario11 (Oct 9, 2012)

jimity said:


> You need to learn a relaxation technique. Then learn some concentration meditation. Then an exit technique. So you relax and then relax the mind and then you will be in the state that you can induce an astral projection. You can also just wake up after 5 - 6 hours of sleep and then just lye in bed and try to keep your mind awake and let your body fall asleep which will allow you to enter a lucid dream or perhaps have an astral projection. Astral projection tends to attract scary looking things when you are new to it and you cannot walk in an astral projection, you slide along the ground unlike a lucid dream. One way to tell the difference.
> 
> Is it safe? Yeah. Just don't go calling after spirits since you can attract them and maybe hang around even after you wake up.


What is this scary thing anyway?
Do you mean like ghost or demon?

Have you ever watched a movie called "insidious" ?
Is it the same with that movie? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insidious_(film)


----------



## Luctor (Aug 10, 2012)

Pseudo-science.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Lets discuss indigo children too, since it actually can relate to some peopłe here, and the term says children but it carries on into adulthood.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Your dreaming WAKE UP said:


> Then why is it that astral projections require you to undergo sleep paralysis?
> 
> "Sleep paralysis occurs either when falling asleep, or when awakening. When it occurs upon falling asleep, the person remains aware while the body shuts down for REM sleep" - Sleep paralysis - Wikipedia.


Astral projection require relaxation of the body as occurs during sleep paralysis. During this state the astral body can break free of the physical body.


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

mario11 said:


> What is this scary thing anyway?
> Do you mean like ghost or demon?
> 
> Have you ever watched a movie called "insidious" ?
> ...


They can take many forms usually fears that reside in your mind. The beings that inhabit this place can mold themselves to what fears you have in your mind and will try to scare you away.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone else an indigo child?


----------



## Dee65 (Oct 1, 2012)

I was in a Christian group years ago. A friend's daughter met a guy on a train who freaked her out a bit - he told her he would see her that night. She got off the train and went home - and woke up in her bed that night with a feeling there was someone in her room. He then texted her a message saying it was nice to see her again. Her minister said that yes, it was possible that he had astral travelled. I would actually like to read more aout the topic


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

Dee65 said:


> I was in a Christian group years ago. A friend's daughter met a guy on a train who freaked her out a bit - he told her he would see her that night. She got off the train and went home - and woke up in her bed that night with a feeling there was someone in her room. He then texted her a message saying it was nice to see her again. Her minister said that yes, it was possible that he had astral travelled. I would actually like to read more aout the topic


Three people whom I worked with were discussing astral projection. They had said they were in a groupin which they all were practicing projecting and at some point they were being followed an old man with a long white beard. All of them had seen the man during the projection and were all creeped out by it.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I had obes since 13 often on a daily basis..been told starchild/indigo blah blah all of that cba to go into detail but i could enormously

i have nothing to live for so what difference would it make. i know alot most people dont though aqnd always been on a spiritual path since very young. I do fiti the bnill although seems unlikely from my often extreme rage/anger/despair


----------



## LonelyRain (Nov 22, 2012)

*Indigo-Octarine*

Hello All,

I was born an indigo in 1965 but as of the last few years i'm shifting to Octarine. Doing so has excerbated my social anxiety ten-fold. But 5-htp, EPA's, and gaba seem to be making life a little bearable and reduced the suicidal inclinations.


----------



## jackbarrett (Oct 15, 2012)

keithp said:


> Anyone else an indigo child?


Me


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

LonelyRain said:


> Hello All,
> 
> But 5-htp, EPA's, and gaba


whats that?


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

@ those who experience weird things

Were you, your parents or your grandparents ever involved in occult stuff?


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

thundercats said:


> @ those who experience weird things
> 
> Were you, your parents or your grandparents ever involved in occult stuff?


not that im aware of. but my family is very religious my mom and grandmother very spiritual and my other grandmom very religious


----------



## jc22 (Jul 5, 2012)

Can't you have fun doing all these things without reverting to the paranormal. I meditate now and again but don't say I have gone to another dimension


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

mesmerize said:


> not that im aware of. but my family is very religious my mom and grandmother very spiritual and my other grandmom very religious


Define spiritual and religious. Spiritual could also mean that they are engaged in new age and occult practices and this kind of stuff is definitely not harmless. I have heard reports of people who got into the occult and then almost lost their minds!


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

thundercats said:


> Define spiritual and religious. Spiritual could also mean that they are engaged in new age and occult practices and this kind of stuff is definitely not harmless. I have heard reports of people who got into the occult and then almost lost their minds!


NOOOOOOOO they are not. i completly abominize that s...kinda stuff im sure they arent or i wouldnt be fukin born to this family!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

What is the connection between 'astral projection' and 'indigo children'?


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

indigo children are much more prone to astral projecting...?


----------

